# IUI BFP ladies - what symptons did u have on 2WW?



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

To all those lucky ladies with BFP's - congratulations! I was hoping to start an index for all those ladies on the 2WW to view as a quick and easy reference regarding BFP-ers symptons. (have also put one on ICSI thread)

Would you please be so kind as to give us a list of what symptons (or lack of) you had on your 2ww with a list of medication after IUI basting (ie pessaries or gestone injections)
And if you can remember roughly what day of the wait, that you noticed these symptons, then please add that on. Thank you so much if you can help xxx
Love and luck to everyone and wishing everyone a trouble free pregnancy  
Amanda x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Mands,

I hope this helps ladies with the dreaded 2WW. 

For my TX I had 25mg of clomid days 2-6, 5000iu of HCG on day 16 of cycle, IUI on day 17 of cycle which was day of Ovulation (according to temperature chart). 

No after basting meds.

6 DPO minute spotting & a temperature drop on that day (probably implantation)
8 DPO temperature chart becomes triphasic from 7 DPO (a probable confirmation of implantation)
9 DPO spotting & frequent urination
10 DPO spotting & mild cramps & frequent urination & V V faint +ve HPT (on Acon early ultra)  
11 DPO mild cramps & V faint +ve HPT (on Acon early ultra)
12 DPO frequent urination & faint +ve HPT (on Acon early ultra)
13 DPO spotting & frequent urination & +ve HPT (on Acon early ultra) day my period was due
14 DPO frequent urination & tender breasts & strong +ve HPT (on Acon early ultra)

I wouldn't reccomend testing that early - I'm just plain mad!

I'm sure you all know that the drugs some of you are on can give pg symptoms: spotting, frequent urination, tender breasts, sickness, dizziness, mild cramps, backache, acne spots etc, etc. which is so cruel.

 

 Charlie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cant help you Mands sorry luv

I had all pregnancy symptoms, but got a horrible BFN    so what do I know!!

Pessaries are evil tho!


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Mands

I didn't have any syptoms (except no AF) apart from feeling tired at 7 weeks+.. really depends on the person I think.

Good luck

Elly xx


----------



## smileyjulie (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Mands

I had a BFP 4 years ago after IUI and had symptoms like sore breasts, indegestion, period pains etc, had my little girl and have recently started iui treatment again. After first treatment had exactly the same symptons but a BFN the only differnece was this time I didn't have a metallic taste in my mouth that I had the first time.

Also the first time I uused an early response pregnancy test and it came up negative!!!

I think the problem is that the Clomid gives you pregnancy symptons regardless.


hope this helps

Julie X


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Mands

With my first BFP, I had sore (.)(.) and I felt really tired, I tested 4 days early as I couldnt wait, unfortunately I then had a miscarriage.  With our 2nd BFP I had no symptoms at all in my 2ww, I convinced myself it was going to be a negative, so was really surprised when I got that BFP and this time I did not test early so was proud with myself. With all my DIUI i had to take 50mg of clomid on day 2-6 and then of course I had the 5000iu HCG trigger jab on all of them as well.  My follicles were really slow growers, so slow that my clinic was going to cancel on all 3 of my DIUI because they thought I had missed the slot. On my first DIUI i had the trigger jab on day 17 then tx on day 19, 2nd DIUI had trigger jab on day 19 then tx on day 21 of cycle and finally on my 3rd DIUI had trigger jab on day 21 and tx on day 23 of cycle.  I have had no implantation bleeding with either of my pregnancy's.
     
Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

I got   from my 1st IUI ...  I had every pregnancy syptom going for the first about 10 days after iui, (i had to test 17 days afterwards) ... that was from the pregnyl ... 

then on the day my period was due (tues 14th feb) .... i started feeling sick at nights, also went off coffee, cup-a-soups, no appetite what so ever and really very tired all the time, On the Thursday i got period pains for about 3/4 mins which went away but kept creeping back and forth ...... then i tested on the friday and got a BFP!!!!

Im 5wk+4days now!!!!   

Hope this helps, Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hiya,

I had no symptoms at all in the 2WWwith my BFP until about 2 days before testing when I got sore boobs & usual AF pains, which I thought were both AF on it's way.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya,

Just got my BFP at the weekend. During the 2ww I had sore (.)(.) and mild cramps which got worse toward the end of the 2ww, but I put this down to the progesterone.

No other symptoms.

Dx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi

I got my bfp on the 15/02 and have to say had practically no symptoms at all. Was quite concerned during the time as all the girls who were taking cyclogest (myself included) were having really sore boobs and I had absolutely nothing at all. I had low down tummy ache about three to four days before testing and terrible af pains first thing in the morning of the day before testing and that was it! Now nearly 6 wks and still no symptoms to speak of  

Shazia


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have had a BFP once on Clomid 150mg (ended in m/c) and once on Puregon with HCG jab.

With both the only symptoms I had was incredibly sore (.)(.) and normal AF pains for the last few days of 2ww. So I guess this could be put down to me rather than the type of drug I was on if you know what I mean. The (.)(.) discomfort was so obvious and unusual for me I think that I would immediately know if I was ever pregnant again.

No implantation bleeds,no spotting but heavy CM to this day.

AF pains continued for a couple of weeks, sore boobs disappeared after a couple of days post BFP and NO symptoms what so ever since apart from gagging when brushing teeth.

Jules
xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

_BUMP!_


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I didn't have any symptoms at all and I knew it hadn't worked   but it had!

The first (very mild - could have all been in my head) symptoms came at about 5 weeks.  I had sore boobs (which have never gone away) and weirdly my lower tummy felt hard (I've never read about this as being a symptom though).

Morning sickness kicked in at 8 weeks along with tiredness.

It really is perfectly possible to get a BFP with no symptoms at all - good luck to anyone reading this on their 2ww.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

I echo what most of the other ladies have said which is that everyone's different and what may be a "sign" for one person may be a BFN for another..

Anyway, I got basted on day 13 (I've always tended to have cycles of less than 28 days) and the only thing I remember about that particular two weeks was that I got a really horrid metallic type taste in my mouth which I think started during the second week of my two week wait. At the time I was convinced that it was dodgy sinuses but I now think different and it continued for a couple of weeks even with intense snorting of olbas oil! 

Mentally I was convinced that it would be negative so it was a bit of a shocker to get a clear dark line when I did test.

In terms of post-basting meds, I had a once a day dose of cyclogest which I continued until week 13. 

Good luck to all!


----------

